# Commuter Bike -Velo Orange Polyvalent Frame Build



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Just finished the last bits on my personal daily commuter, based on the 60cm Velo Orange Polyvalent MK2 Frameset.

I know that this is typically a 650B wheel frame that takes up to 55c tires; but my 700c wheels w/ 35c tires are the same circumference, so that is how I decided to go. Paul Comp's Motolite brakes span the difference between 650B and 700C canti posts easily. Other than those I used my favorite 9sp Campagnolo Ergo parts, and 180mm Dura-Ace crankset. "Fred" height Nitto Techtronic stem give me the upright riding position with drop bars that I prefer for commuting.

More info on the Velo Orange framesets: Frames


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Very nice commuter bike, congrats on a build well done. Those brakes are quite odd looking, never seen them before, do they work good? how hard were they to adjust?


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

froze said:


> Very nice commuter bike, congrats on a build well done. Those brakes are quite odd looking, never seen them before, do they work good? how hard were they to adjust?


Easy, they are Paul Components "Motolite" brakes with Problem Solver Travel Agents added (to make V-brakes work with road levers). The combo does look "unique", but works well.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice build!

Just for information: Can't think of the model number right now, but Tektro makes road levers that are designed to work with V-brakes. I just installed a pair and they work exactly as advertised, and look and feel very nice to boot. Plus, you get a Campy-style brake release button--good for when you throw a rim seriously out of true and still want to have a brake on that wheel.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Just curious, did you intend to build it up with 700c or was that a change after the frame arrived? 

It looks classy, but I don't know why you'd start fresh, knowing you'd have to use a product called "Problem Solvers."


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Interesting mix of styles.

It looks good, and as for those brakes. They play well with the front-end. The elongated head tube blends with the towering brake arms. The whole front setup gives your bicycle an 30's art deco appearance.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Did Paul buy the Avid Tri-Align patent/design?


Just IMO, those brake look like sheit on an otherwise beautiful timeless design.

I'd rather see some nice old center pull dia-comps like my old Panasonic sled has frankly. and they stop fantastic too!


----------



## Richard L (Jun 16, 2014)

Very nice. How do you like the low-trail feel? Are you planning to carry a load on the front end? Thanks.


----------

